# anyone worked for Davey tree care canada ?



## phil g

considering applying for a job with them and immigrating from the UK any feedback would be appreciated ! 

phil


----------



## RedlineIt

Yes I have, and do indeed have words of advice:

Get EVERYTHING they say in writing. Then expect to fight to have them stick even to that.

I don't want to slag Davey Tree on a public forum, I'm sure that as a corporation, they have done some fine things, but certain areas of Davey Canada have mismanagement issues.

PM me if you want specifics of my concerns.


RedlineIt


----------



## clearance

RedlineIt said:


> Yes I have, and do indeed have words of advice:
> 
> Get EVERYTHING they say in writing. Then expect to fight to have them stick even to that.
> 
> I don't want to slag Davey Tree on a public forum, I'm sure that as a corporation, they have done some fine things, but certain areas of Davey Canada have mismanagement issues.
> 
> PM me if you want specifics of my concerns.
> 
> 
> RedlineIt



Never heard one good thing about Davey Canada, nuff said, lots of other companies out there.


----------



## Soul Assassin

*Davey Tree*

Supervised crews here in the states for Davey, the guys were the ???? and knew how to get the job done...I was not impressed with the upper level managers and some of the companies policies.This was the early 90's.

Good Luck.


----------



## walkerized don

*davey*



phil g said:


> considering applying for a job with them and immigrating from the UK any feedback would be appreciated !
> 
> phil



Helo i service most of the saws for them here in western canada. they treat guys good here if you listen to the bosses and do what you should there great. I have found that if you go do what you have to do look after there tools good they go and take of you like extended training and so on. I have noticed some guys cant follow direction and there is big opportunity for this type of work here. I like them


----------



## coxp67

Hi Phil G

If you are interested in immigrating to Canada; we are currently looking for an arborist. If possible can you forward me your email address and I can give you more details.

Thank you,


Art


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Lots of work in Alberta. I also am currently looking for a good climber. PM me for info. I have a friend in Edmonton who is also looking his website is www.albertaarborists.com


----------



## Treehugger07

*Davey=Fraudulent Utility Contractor*

Attention Utility/ Veg. Management Across US.

Davey hires unqualified workers off the street, half of which are undocumented and working under the table.
Davey has a longstanding reputation for creating dissatisfied clients due to questionable billing practices and poor services provided.
Davey has on multiple occasions faced litigation resulting from fraudulent business practices throughout the US. 
Davey is being investigated by multiple State Labor Boards resulting from complaints from major utility providers throughout the US.

:camera: 


Although I have never been a direct employee of this company, I can attest to the numerous families that have suffered hunger and hardship due to careless and usually fraudulent utility billing practices.

opcorn: 
 
:jawdrop:


----------



## mckeetree

My big gripe with Davey (and Asplundh) is the fact that they hire mostley undocumented workers and then act like they have everybody faked out as to this practice.


----------



## clearance

mckeetree said:


> My big gripe with Davey (and Asplundh) is the fact that they hire mostley undocumented workers and then act like they have everybody faked out as to this practice.



Not in Canada. They only hire legit (as far as being Canadian) guys. And, if they are working around power, certified, and I don't mean the ISA electrical specialist b.s., I mean the real deal.


----------



## alpha115

I agree with clearance Davey Canada is very legit with there workers. Know a few and they are good guys. 

Don't know to much of the rez. end of it though.

But when it comes to illegitimate workers I cannot see that here.


----------



## mckeetree

alpha115 said:


> I agree with clearance Davey Canada is very legit with there workers. Know a few and they are good guys.
> 
> Don't know to much of the rez. end of it though.
> 
> But when it comes to illegitimate workers I cannot see that here.



Well, if you want to see some come down here.


----------



## RedlineIt

Don't know if this is still of any help to the orginal poster, phil g, but it is important to know that Davey's utility line clearance operations are a totally seperate animal from Davey's residential operation.

I worked for the Davey Tree residential end, and they will outright lie to anyone willing to chuck on a Davey T-shirt and go up a tree or stuff a chipper.

I interviewed at their head office in Canada and agreed to a wage and a position in the area I wanted to move to. Get there and local office says No we can only offer you this much *ONE THIRD LESS*what I'd been promised! I was pissed, made a call back to head office and they said oops, sorry, local office has to run their own show. Best rectal hosing I've ever had.

While I was working there (and looking for my way out) they hired a young man just out of an arboricultural program, promised to pay his way to move across the country and go to work here on the west coast. That was three years ago do you think he's EVER seen that relocation cheque? Nope.

They lured another out of towner by telling him they would pay to send him to school! When this kid showed up in the passenger seat of my Davey rig spouting off about that golden dream , I just shook my head. I may have been thoroughly hosed by Davey, but their lies and cheating knows no end.

I could go on...

What happens in their utility division, I have no idea.


RedlineIt


----------



## beowulf343

mckeetree said:


> My big gripe with Davey (and Asplundh) is the fact that they hire mostley undocumented workers and then act like they have everybody faked out as to this practice.



Hmm, spent several years with Asplundh, have worked with Davey crews both here and in Canada and have yet to meet an "undocumented worker." But that was with the line clearance side. Don't know about the rez side.


----------



## BostonBull

beowulf343 said:


> Hmm, spent several years with Asplundh, have worked with Davey crews both here and in Canada and have yet to meet an "undocumented worker." But that was with the line clearance side. Don't know about the rez side.



Asplundh up here has all white guys for the most part. And Davey runs a mixed bag. Are they undocumented? I ma unsure. I can tell you this for certain though. Mckeetree has a 1000000% better chance of seeing Crim-aliens than us as he is in the great state of Texas, AKA little; Mexico, guatemala, el salvador, nicaragua, panama, etc etc etc. So his staement is probably true.

As for Asplundh having Residential crews.........not in this country.


----------



## beowulf343

BostonBull said:


> As for Asplundh having Residential crews.........not in this country.



That used to be true, but i heard they were doing some residential in nyc, a few of the southern states, and parts of canada. I could be wrong-anyone know?


----------



## BostonBull

I know they have their own line construction/maintenance crews in NYC. They are one of two co.s in the country in the same union as the utility they contract from, and that have collective bargaining agreement with that same local union. I know this because I worked for the first one in the country like this....Maverick construction in Boston, MA. Asplundh sent up some suits to see how we worked it. From what I hear that division of big orange (actually the trucks are white) is a good co. to work for


----------



## beowulf343

Yep, have worked with Asplundh construction crews on a few storms across the state. Seem like a good outfit. They have one of the best paint schemes i've seen on a line truck-starts off orange in the front then streaks back to white-pretty sharp.  

As for the union thing, what is so odd about that? Even Asplundh's line clearance crews in ny were part of the ibew. I actually was a jt in the union.


----------



## BostonBull

Like I said there are only TWO co's in the entire USA that are like this. The contractors are part of the same union, as the utility they work for. Not just the IBEW but the same local. AND they have collective bargaining agreements with that local.
Its like say, National grid is local 33,and the rest of the contractors that do work fro them are local 2222. Well Asplundh would be local 33, the same union. Even though they are both IBEW's, it is much different


----------



## beowulf343

Ah, i see. That's rather... underhanded.:taped: 

Thanks for clearing that up-had no idea it was like that.


----------



## BostonBull

beowulf343 said:


> Ah, i see. That's rather... underhanded.:taped:
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up-had no idea it was like that.



Underhanded..............depends who you talk to. I know I liked it because we had TONS of work and HIGH wage rates! I can see how other might find it unfair, especially the bit about the collective bargaining agrement.


----------



## burleyj

*Looking for Guy's In Vancouver, B.C.*

Hey phil g

Burley Boys Tree Service is hiring. We're based in North and West Vancouver, B.C. Canada. If you get a chance please take a look at our web site at www.burleyboys.com We've got a good compensation package and a good safety record. You can contact us via e-mail [email protected] or 
fax a resume a resume to 604-904-6784 or via phone at 604-926-8733 Office hours are Monday to Friday from 9:00 am to 4:00 pm.


----------



## deevo

burleyj said:


> Hey phil g
> 
> Burley Boys Tree Service is hiring. We're based in North and West Vancouver, B.C. Canada. If you get a chance please take a look at our web site at www.burleyboys.com We've got a good compensation package and a good safety record. You can contact us via e-mail [email protected] or
> fax a resume a resume to 604-904-6784 or via phone at 604-926-8733 Office hours are Monday to Friday from 9:00 am to 4:00 pm.



If I was out west and looking for work, I'd be interested. Looks like a great company, I was looking at your site. Nice crane as well!


----------



## burleyj

*Hey Deevo*

If you come out west give us a shout. We do alot of the "Big Trees"


----------



## deevo

burleyj said:


> If you come out west give us a shout. We do alot of the "Big Trees"



Well my wife has family out there close to where you are, when I am in the area I'll let you know. Great pictures on your site by the way. We don't have any big whoppers here in Ontario like you fellas have in BC, well what we consider big is probably like a christmas tree to you!


----------



## burleyj

*Thanks - about the pictures*

Drop by next time you're in town and we'll show you our operation. Been in the industry long?


----------



## deevo

burleyj said:


> Drop by next time you're in town and we'll show you our operation. Been in the industry long?



About 12 years now, run a small tree service, employ 2 part time employees. I work a regular job 4 days on 4 off, lots of time off and holidays which enables me to usually do a couple of jobs a week, have built up a good client base and equipement, have been climbing for about 2 years, worked for the Ministry of Natural Resources for 6 years when I was going to high school/college, got my saw/tree fellling training through that, learning as much as I can, and now even more since I've found this site in the last month, great bunch of people here with lots of experience. Hope to get a lot more from this site as well:greenchainsaw:


----------



## burleyj

It's a good site. I've found some interesting reading on here. So you've been at it for a while now. Are you considering relocating to the west coast?


----------



## deevo

burleyj said:


> It's a good site. I've found some interesting reading on here. So you've been at it for a while now. Are you considering relocating to the west coast?


I wish I could, I have a good thing going here in Ontario, some day perhaps!


----------



## mckeetree

BostonBull said:


> Asplundh up here has all white guys for the most part. And Davey runs a mixed bag. Are they undocumented? I ma unsure. I can tell you this for certain though. Mckeetree has a 1000000% better chance of seeing Crim-aliens than us as he is in the great state of Texas, AKA little; Mexico, guatemala, el salvador, nicaragua, panama, etc etc etc. So his staement is probably true.
> 
> As for Asplundh having Residential crews.........not in this country.



Man you got that right. I wish you could be here for a couple days and just witness these goings on. All Asplundh uses here are fake papers mexicans and central americans. During the time they are clearing lines they are constantly trying to get in the owners yard and do a side job for mucho cheap. Of course they do this on Aspludh time with Asplundh equipment.


----------



## BostonBull

mckeetree said:


> During the time they are clearing lines they are constantly trying to get in the owners yard and do a side job for mucho cheap. Of course they do this on Aspludh time with Asplundh equipment.



Thats the same everywhere with these guys. I hate it, bunch of hacks with no business ruining a good residential tree. They forget why they prune the way they do...........it for the powerlines not the health of the tree!


----------



## burleyj

*Job offers in North and West Vancouver, B.C. Canada*

Come join us! Burley Boys Tree Service is accepting applications. Anyone interested? We are based in North and West Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.. This is a good oppurtunity for those wanting to travel and work or for those looking for a career in this industry. We offer a compensation package of $18.00 to $25.00 per hour depending on abilities, medical, dental, life insurance and on going education. If interested please contact the office at 604-926-8733 or by e-mail to [email protected] Hope to hear from you.


----------



## mjellison

*Davey in Colorado*

I worked for davey for about a year. I had a terrible time getting necessary equipment, was promised a raise and I didn't receive it for about six months and had to always raise hell to get unsafe conditions repaired such as bare tires on a bucket truck. I'm a pretty laid back guy but I got to the end of my rope really fast working for them on the residential side. I think it depends on which office you work for though.


----------



## musch

I'm not naming names, but I have a very dear friend that literally made them millions, and they responded by treating him like crap. Not Canada, U.S.


----------



## burleyj

We now have positions open at $17.00 per hour to start as well as the $18.00 to $25.00 range depending on experience. We're in North and West Vancouver B.C. Canada. Interested? Contact us 604-926-8733 or [email protected] We're a good bunch with a good safety record.


----------



## Greenhorntrimmr

I would seriously look at what they have to offer, find out if they are union and how much O.T. they get in area. My personal opinion I would try to get in with Nelson or Asplundh in michigan they have a large portion of the edison work in Michigan. Also I might add that Asplundh is international and has line crews and if you get the opportunity try to go line side. But that is just my opinion; by the way rumor has it that asplundh is gonna get the edison contract for line clearance this year, but that is just a rumor.


----------



## buckbandit

*Phill's question*

Hey Phill g yeah I've worked for Davey's utility division out of Edmonton Alberta CAN since 1993 and recived my UTW ticket in 1995. The Davey is pretty good comp to work for but with labour shortages we've had to rush some guys through the course and in my opinion we've got a lot of fat to trim. All this has left some of our management a little jaded. Hell it's left me a little jaded. But if your honest and work hard they're pretty good. Training is pretty much left to your foreman out in the field. There is a 2 week course in Olds ag college they send you to after you prove your gonna hang around. Don't blame them they pay the course, motel, 3 squares, and your wages for 8 hours. Anyways Phill hope that answers your questions.


----------



## lxt

Davey, worked for em for a bit late 06 to early 07 to keep my LCTT cert current.....not a bad company the estimator/bidder is terrible & there was some legal issues with one gentleman regarding "direct Bargaining" which ended up him being fired....however Davey was in the wrong & owed him Back wages, unemployment & settled with him because they didnt want to hire him back!

Davey had to goto Canada cause their contract retention is terrible, midlevel Mgt is terrible also!! Davey needs a house cleaning & needs to put people in positions with practical exp. not book exp.!! when they bid a contract their bidder only rides/looks at 20% of the circuit........imagine the ROW`s that burn them from not looking!!!

I never had a problem with Davey, however alot on this thread is true about them!!

LXT..............


----------



## Thillmaine

*Aspludh*

Asplundh has res crews in Maine.. I saw one this weekend...it said "residential tree service" right on the boom. ALso had a log truck on site...maybe its just a borrowed truck but I def saw res tree service, and I am pretty sure its parked in Lucas trimmed powerline area, because I saw them up the road about 5 miles with a bunch of buckets parked. 
On another note,
I had a friend who worked for Davey in BC, and made tons of money doing side jobs on company time. He said the branch he was at was awesoime good pricing etc. He also worked for them in Alberta and said the pay was ####, and the guys were ####. So i guess it depends on the branch.


----------

